# BVI - Cooper Island - Cuban Action



## Bgbrunson (Feb 20, 2012)

Recently made a trip to the BVI's and found a nice British woman on Cooper Island with a decent little selection of Cubans. Being from Dallas and all, these are hard to come by, unless you don't mind settling for the occasional Fauxhiba. Thought I'd share. I would have taken more photo's, but as you can see by the empty drinks, I was a little pre-occupied.


----------



## UtleyRules (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, nothing like some cocktails and a cigar relax'n in the carribbean. What kind of R&Js you rockin there?


----------

